# φτούκα = (home) base (in hide-and-seek) | φτούκα πρω, φτούκα προ = dibs, call (first) dibs



## nickel (Sep 13, 2012)

Αφού τα λεξικά μας δεν έχουν κλασικό λεξιλόγιο (!), αντιγράφω με ελάχιστες αλλαγές από το slang.gr και τη Wikipedia. 

*φτούκα*
Όρος του παιδικού ομαδικού παιχνιδιού «κρυφτό». Η φτούκα είναι το μέρος όπου αυτός που θα ψάξει τους κρυμμένους *«τα φυλάει»* (δηλαδή μετράει, με κλειστά τα μάτια, μέχρι κάποιον αριθμό, ώστε να έχουν χρόνο να κρυφτούν οι συμπαίκτες). Η φτούκα μπορεί να είναι ένας τοίχος, ένα δέντρο, μια κολόνα κτλ. Μόλις αυτός που ψάχνει απομακρυνθεί από τη φτούκα για να ψάξει τους κρυμμένους, οι κρυμμένοι έχουν σαν στόχο να προλάβουν να τρέξουν στη φτούκα πριν τους βρει. Ο πρώτος που θα φτάσει στη φτούκα, θα τη φτύσει (φτου > φτούκα) και θα πει *«φτου ξελεφτερία!»*. Μ’ αυτό τελειώνει το παιχνίδι και ελευθερώνονται οι κρυμμένοι.

Από εκεί προέρχεται η έκφραση *«κάνω φτούκα πρω»* (δηλ. «φτούκα πρώτος/η») (γράφεται και *«φτούκα προ»*), που σημαίνει προλαβαίνω, διεκδικώ κάτι πρώτος. Λέγεται δηλαδή από αυτόν που θα προλάβει να παρουσιαστεί ή να μιλήσει πρώτος σε μια δεδομένη περίσταση, άρα θα έχει και προτεραιότητα σε σχέση με τους άλλους που ήρθαν δεύτεροι ή τρίτοι (και οι οποίοι λένε «φτούκα δε», «φτούκα τρι» κ.ο.κ.).
http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/ftouka_19799


*Hide-and-seek* is a game in which a number of players conceal themselves in the environment, to be found by one or more seekers. The game is played by one player (designated as *being "it*" – *αυτός που τα φυλάει*) counting to a predetermined number while the other players hide. After reaching the number, the player who is "it" shouts *"Ready or not, here I come!"* (*φτου και βγαίνω*) and tries to find the other players.

After finding someone who has been hiding, the person who is "it" must tag the other person, to get them out. The first person to be tagged is "it" in the next game. If a player gets to home base without being tagged, he/she is safe. In some versions, after the first player is caught, he/she calls out *"Ollie Ollie oxen free"* (or "all outs, all in free" or many other variations — *φτου ξελευτερία! ή φτου ξελεφτερία!*) to signal the other hiders to return to base for the next round.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hide-and-seek

*αυτός που τα φυλάει = the person who is "it" 
η φτούκα = the (home) base
Φτου και βγαίνω = Ready or not, here I come!
Φτου ξελεφτερία! / Φτου ξελευτερία! = Olly olly oxen free
φτούκα πρω, φτούκα προ = dibs
κάνω φτούκα πρω = call first dibs, call dibs
have first dibs = έχω προτεραιότητα*

Επίσης (με πολύ διεθνές άρωμα):
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dibs


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 13, 2012)

Για το I have first dibs/I call dibs έχω τον κατάλληλο άνθρωπο να μας το πεί... ;) :)






Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το φτούκα εγώ δεν το έλεγα ποτέ, ούτε η παρέα, ούτε τα μικρά τώρα. Μάλλον αποτελεί μεταγενέστερη παιχνιδιάρικη ή μάγκικη παραλλαγή του "Φτου!" 
Αντιθέτως πολύ συχνά λέγεται το "Φτου, κακά!"


----------



## bernardina (Sep 13, 2012)

Και η εκδοχή τούκα προ ή και μία λέξη τουκαπρό.
κάπου εκεί θα βρεις κι έναν Σαραντ, φυσικά


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 13, 2012)

Το "φτούκα προ" στέκει γραμματικά, εφόσον σημαίνει πρώτος; Είναι σαν το πλευρότους;


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2012)

Είναι μέρος της παραφθοράς που υπάρχει και στο «τουκαπρό», εφόσον έχει λησμονηθεί η προέλευση του όρου. Μπορώ πάντως να σου εγγυηθώ ότι η έκφραση «φτούκα πρω» μού είναι γνωστή από τα παιδικά μου χρόνια, άρα έχει (κι αυτή) αρκετές δεκαετίες στην πλάτη της.


----------



## MelidonisM (Sep 13, 2012)

_"*Κολωνάκι*" σημαίνει ότι το παιδί που φυλάει στέκεται συνέχεια μπροστά από το μέρος που φυλάει και δεν αφήνει στους άλλους περιθώριο να βγουν. "*Ψαράκι*" σημαίνει ότι κάποιος μπορεί να παίζει κανονικά αλλά δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να φυλάξει. Επίσης η φράση "*τα κλούβιασε*" σημαίνει ότι είδε ένα άτομο αλλά το πέρασε για κάποιο άλλο. _(βικιπαίδεια)


----------



## natandri (Sep 13, 2012)

"Φτου και βγαίνω -κρυμμένος άκρυφτος", το ξέρω εγώ.


----------

